# New Programmable Cornerbead Machine



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

A guy from NoCoat came to my drywall supplier the other day to demonstrate a new automatic, programmable bead machine. It has an extra large roll of NoCoat on a spool, you program in the lengths and if you want outside 90, inside 45s and it will cut and shape multiple pieces rapidly, through a mud applicator and there is no waste at all.It was pretty high tech and impressive , but it is around 3k and snips are $15.00. This machine will cut any lengths and it would save money because of the waste factor but it didn't seem feasible for us because it doesn't do bullnose but for someone that does large apartments or hotels it would be a good tool. Has anyone else seen this demonstration or the machine?


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

http://youtu.be/ohzXhSgLYEA


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

jcampbell said:


> http://youtu.be/ohzXhSgLYEA


That is similar to the one they demonstrated but it was quite a bit smaller but basically the same idea. Bead waste counts for a pretty small percentage of the material costs and it would take a long time for it to pay for itself. Most of my guys are pretty responsible but a computer together with drywall mud sounds like a recipe for expensive maintenance costs if it breaks down. I don't think it's a viable purchase for us but I was curious if anyone has bought one and how it's worked out?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I think theres a link here somewhere. Nice machines but very expensive. i wish i had enough work to to justify buying one.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

McCallum and Sons said:


> That is similar to the one they demonstrated but it was quite a bit smaller but basically the same idea. Bead waste counts for a pretty small percentage of the material costs and it would take a long time for it to pay for itself. Most of my guys are pretty responsible but a computer together with drywall mud sounds like a recipe for expensive maintenance costs if it breaks down. I don't think it's a viable purchase for us but I was curious if anyone has bought one and how it's worked out?


Square foot has one. maybe he will chime in.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, saw that machine at one of the open houses our supplier had. It is very interesting but doesn't work for us. What if we have 4-5 houses going at one time? Can only have it on one jobsite at a time. It may be a good investment if you were on a big commercial job. Plus we would only use it for inside 45's as we use trim tex for outside corners :thumbsup:


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

boco said:


> I think theres a link here somewhere. Nice machines but very expensive. i wish i had enough work to to justify buying one.


All factors of production are variable and subject to change due to a given increase in size/scale and experience effects. How does everyone here calculate when the implementation of a new means or method of construction is viable or not? How many "what if" scenarios and what factors do you consider when making a decision to try or not to try some new means or method. How do you measure the increase or lack of value-added?


----------

